

A C++ library to deal with KP3 databases used by the keepassX password manager. - eperoumal
https://bitbucket.org/simias/kp3lib/src

======
meik
7656f698ea68 Handle keyfiles = win The CLI client can be enhanced but does its
job. Waiting for more features :)

